# Dr. Who Rabbit



## kmaben

This French Lop made an appearance in the Dr. Who 50th anniversary episode. Love the color!


----------



## zombiesue

Hiya, bun ^____^


----------



## selbert

I saw this the other day, such a cutey!


----------



## MikeScone

Who knew French Lops were wandering around wild in the forests of Elizabethan England?


----------



## Ape337

Loved seeing a bunny in my favorite show &#128522;


----------



## Apebull

LOVE the Show and Loved the bun.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Ya learn something new everyday Mike! Just stay away from the caves and remember to "runaway!"


----------



## kmaben

My husband watched it before me. 
"Hey babe Franklin is in the 50th!"
"I haven't seen it yet"
"Never mind I said nothing!"


----------



## cookiebun

I haven't watched it yet. I'll keep an eye out for the bun.


----------



## Tauntz

Oh, wow!!!!! I can't wait to get to see it now! I don't have cable or satellite TV so have to wait for it to come out on DVD! I'm another Dr Who fan!


----------



## PaGal

I love seeing a bun in a show or movie, not that it happens often. Hubby and I saw one not long ago. Definitely not a wild one since it has a mixture of different colored spots across it's white body although they did portray it as a wild bun.


----------



## Lady_TOX

<3 psh cute Bun, and its onmy favorite TV show ;3


----------



## bunnyman666

He looks like Trigger! I miss that big, old lump.


----------



## BlackMiniRex

Oh my gosh! I did see that when I watched the episode!
I loved/love that episode! Lol I need to watch it again! 10th and 11 the doctors are the best!


----------

